# MADDY lost control of her hind legs.



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

We rescued Maddy 2 years ago. At the time we thought she was about 10 y/o? She was beautifully trained both verbal and hand signals. She ran away from a man who was using her for sex. A local shelter rescued her and we gave her a loving home. Maddy started having hind quarter problems. She had bad arthritis in her spine. We had her treated with acupuncture and Laser treatments. She started aging really fast. She was having trouble walking. We had her taking a supplement by Pet Research "Wag". It made a big difference. We tried something else but it almost crippled her. The vet found a large tumor on her intestine near her colon. She was too old for surgery. Her chances of surviving were very slim. She stopped eating on the 21st. I got some food into her by hand feeding. On the 23rd she had tears running down her face. We knew it was time. She was put to sleep on the 24th. I know we ended her suffering. It doesn't make her loss easier. 

We are looking for another rescue. Maya our other GSD rescue is young about 2.5 -3 y/o. She was dumped by the Snake River in Idaho. (She was probably under a year old when abandoned). The wonderful people, who found a bald, torn up, cuts and scratches all over, one ear damaged and badly infected. Took Maya home and figured out she had food allergies and found her a dog food she could eat. They healed her wounds and had her spayed. They had 4 other dogs, who Maya kept trying to put in herds. They felt she had disrupted their other dogs too much. Marty, our English Springer Spaniel blind rescue, (the last of three blind rescues we had adopted) died, so we adopted Maya. 

We live in a very rural area. There is one rescue 30 miles away. We got both Maddie and Maya through them. They don't get GSDs very often. I have looked at the GSD rescue in Washington, Idaho, and Oregon. Most dogs are on the coast around 200-.
300 miles away. They also want $575 adoption fees. We are trying to save money to get Maya a $2000 surgery which should help rid her of an antibiotic resistant strain of bacteria in her ear channel. We live in the SE corner of Washington. Where Washington, Idaho, Oregon come together. We would like to find a young Adult female with training on the subdued side... not high energy. Close by so we can be sure Maya gets along with her. She needs a playmate. So if you know of anyone who has a dog to be rehomed or rescued please let me know. Thanks for reading this


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. You did the right thing by her and I'm happy to hear you're looking for another rescue. Best of luck!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Maddy. And she is so lucky to have had you. So many won't take in an elderly dog. Good luck on your search!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Maddie. Bless you for taking in a senior. I know that her last two years were happy and she was loved and loved you.What ever dog you get will be a lucky pup. Run free sweet Maddie run free.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Maddy.

To stack the odds in your favor, I would look at adopting a male GSD rescue. Same sex aggression is pretty common in GSDs and worse with two females. Many shelters will adopt to out of state homes. There is often paid transport. I have adopted from SC and KY and had my dogs transported to MD.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Maddy.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Maddy thanks you for giving her a wonderful home and life for the past two years. It is always hard to let go, but her time has come and gone, and you did so much for her. You will always remember her and hold her in your heart.
Your journey continues forward with other dogs. Good luck in your search. Sounds like there will be another very lucky dog in your future.


----------

